# Frederick (Fred) Heisler -- 1957 -2016



## George Wallace (27 Mar 2016)

I heard on Thursday night that Fred was very ill and in the Pembroke Hospital.  Next morning, news was that he had passed away that night.  Fred has quite a few friends who are members of this site.  

RIP Fred

Frederick (Fred) Heisler

WO Royal Canadian Dragoons (Ret’d)

Date of Birth:   Wednesday, May 22nd, 1957
Date of Death:  Thursday, March 24th, 2016

Peacefully with his loving wife and children by his side in the late evening of March 24, 2016 in his 59TH year. Fred Heisler of Pembroke, beloved husband of Gina Heisler (nee Oldham-Tuck). Loved father of Christopher and Laura (nee Haley) Heisler, Fort McMurray AB, Dean Heisler (Sara Nagora) and Sean Heisler (Jessie Jurgens) both of Pembroke. Loving grandfather of his first expected grandson, Caleb. Dear brother of Betty Ferreira (Gilbert) Cambridge, Tim Heisler (Mary), Kitchener, Don Heisler (Paula), Cambridge and Tony Rudolf of BC. Son of Helen Heisler (nee Woodsworth) of Cambridge and the late Frederick Heisler Sr. Brother-in-law of Teena Kelly (Chris) Ft. Saskatchewan AB, Anita Brind (Matthew), Toronto, Anne Oldham (Chris Unelli), Brampton and Daryl-Lisa Oldham (Joey Hitchins), Beachburg. Son-in-law of Darrell Oldham (Norma), Brampton and the late Alice Ann Oldham-Tuck. Loved best friend of Rick and Siobhan Borne and special friend of Pete and Pat Marcoux, Rob and Laurie Trenhaile, Darwin Lacelle and Sue Sweetapple and Ron and Sylvie Whitehall. Sadly missed by many nieces, nephews and great nieces and nephews. Friends are invited to share their memories of Fred with his family during visitation at the MURPHY FUNERAL HOME, 296 Isabella Street, Pembroke on Thursday 7 - 9 p.m. and Friday 2 - 4 and 7 - 9 p.m. A Funeral Mass will be celebrated on Saturday morning April 2 at 11 o’clock in St. Columbkille’s Cathedral, Pembroke, followed by cremation. Spring interment St. Columba’s Cemetery. In memory of Fred donations to the Ottawa Regional Cancer Foundation or Soldier On would be appreciated. Condolences, tributes, donations www.murphyfuneralhome.ca

Funeral Home:
The Murphy Funeral Home
www.murphyfuneralhome.ca
296 Isabella Street
Pembroke, Ontario, CANADA
K8A 5S9

Obituary:  http://www.obitsforlife.com/obituary/1295798/Heisler-Frederick.php


----------



## Fishbone Jones (27 Mar 2016)

RIP Fred. 

Bold & Swift


----------



## Lance Wiebe (27 Mar 2016)

Damn. It's sad when one of your old comrades pass away, and it's even sadder when he is so much younger than I am.
RIP, Fred.

My condolences to his family.


----------



## George Wallace (31 Mar 2016)

For anyone in the Petawawa/Pembroke area, this info passed on from Muggsie:

WO Fred Heisler (Ret'd)
(Frederick Arthur “Fred” Heisler)

With very sad emotions – Fred has passed away!
Please find below the visitation and funeral arrangements.

VISITATIONS – Murphy Funeral Home

First Visitation
When: Thursday 31 Mar 2016, 1900 to 2100hrs
Location: Murphy Funeral Home
Address: 296 Isabella St, Pembroke, ON

Second Visitation
When: Friday 1 April 2016, 1400 to 1600hrs
Location: Murphy Funeral Home
Address: 296 Isabella St, Pembroke, ON

Third Visitation
When: Friday 1 April 2016, 1900 to 2100hrs
Location: Murphy Funeral Home
Address: 296 Isabella St, Pembroke, ON

Funeral Service- St Columbkille’s Cathedral
When: Saturday 2 April 2016, 1100hrs
Location: St. Columbkille’s Cathedral
Address: 188 Renfrew St, Pembroke, ON

DRESS
Dress will be jacket and tie for visitation and DEU 1A (medals) for the service.



http://murphyfuneralhome.frontrunnerpro.com/book-of-memories/2444634/Heisler-Frederick-Arthur/service-details.php


----------

